# water just rolls off of him



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

here is a close up of tsuka after a bath



sorry photobucket is not working for me currently


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, BEEEEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From the looks of it he must do *alot* of preening to keep his body plumage in such water repellent condition.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes VERY dusty to the touch, he leaves dust residue on my clothes. dally does not feel that dusty at all. tsuka feels dusty but every bath he hardly gets wet. he dries off in a matter of minutes, unlike dally who dries off after a few hours. first thing they do in the morning is preen lol


here we go photobucket finally worked


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

They remind of little tiny pearls.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

brings a whole new meaning to "pearl cockatiel" lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

srtiels said:


> From the looks of it he must do *alot* of preening to keep his body plumage in such water repellent condition.


Oh is that the reason? Because Sunny is exactly the same. I bring her into the shower with me every night but most of the time she prefers not to get wet so she would not fluff her feathers. No matter how much water I throw on her, she remains 99% dry because it all rolls off her. I would splash water on her until my wrists are tired and still she would be dry. :wacko: About once a week she would feel like getting wet---then she would fluff out her feathers and lift her wings to welcome the water. I thought all tiels were like this. I didn't know that it would be because she does a lot of preening.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

maybe they really care about how they look lol


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Cara is very much the same, if he just does the hot shower "trance" within 5 minutes he is totally dry.

You might want to try thunderstorm sounds if you want him to "open up" those feathers and get wet. Seems to work.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm maybe i will and see how it goes, supposed to rain tomorrow


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Amazing capture of the water


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i like the macro photos of my camera, thats for sure  i can get stuff i couldnt get before


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I love those pictures. I'm going to guess you shot those with a nifty fifty??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i use a canon rebel EOS T3 and that photo was taken with my 18-55 mm lens  i also have a 75-300 mm zoom lens, i love this camera

i had to google nifty fifty lol seems yes that might be what i used LOL


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, that's really amazing. When I originally bought Shiraarat, he would open up his wings and bathe, but then, being the inexperienced owner that I was, I had a panic attack and thought misting was hurting him somehow. But when I misted him again, he just runs away. Now I try to use the shower, but he just goes into the trance, which always has me worried because he's sniffling afterwards.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

well then I underestimated the T3 haha and definitely the kit lens. The nifty fifty is a 50mm f1.8 that's all plastic but produces stunningly sharp photos for what it is. Great pictures though


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i like how flexible both lenses are. i will open a thread with some of my photography for you


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Must be a boy thing ... Nibbler also repels water even after I put him under the shower!

Colbie and Pepper both get drenched and look like drowned rats afterwards!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

boys always gotta be more difficult, dont they


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Love those water shots! My brats just get drenched when I mist them....look like drowned rats when I finish misting them, heehee.

Does anyone else's birds do the bathing dance when they vacuum? Mindwipe starts it and the rest of them start with it. Funny to see all four birds bathing to the sound of me cleaning their cage!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not mine, they start being as loud as possible when we vacuum. its like they want to compete. the vacuum wins, we have a shop-vac!


----------

